# 2ww Antibiotics after embryo transfer



## Destinys child (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi everyone

I am new to this site so am a bit nervous.We have done two IVF cycles  from which we had 3 embryos each cycle so we had a spare embryo from each which were both frozen. Sadly neither of the fresh embryo transfers resulted in a BFP. I went through unbelievable amount of anxiety yesterday waiting to know if they had thawed successfully and today waiting to see if they were still alive. Happily they were even though one had slipped to a grade 4 and hadnt divided yet and the other a beautiful grade 2+.They were transferred today and have finally come home with me after their time in their snowy land.  This is our last final chance due to time being against us - I am nearly 45 years old- and no more funds available for any more IVF.  My real worry at the moment is that I have to self catheterise because I cannot empty my bladder naturally and as a result of this I have to take a preventative antibiotic each night to stop infections setting in.  However I am so worried that this will kill or harm our lovely last 2 remaining embies that I am considering whether to take one or not and take a chance on not getting an infection - I am drinking copious amounts of water to  try to help  prevent an attack.  My question is  - has anyone on this site managed to concieve whilst taking antibiotics.  I know that certain antibiotics are safe  during pregnancy - that is once the pregnancy is actually established but what about prior to implantation - would the antibiotic think the embryo is a foreign invader and try to kill it?  I know this probably sounds silly but I am having a real  battle with myself over this and am very reluctant to take one tonight as I normally would do.  If anyone can tell me that they have taken antibiotics all the way through from conception to pregnancy it would make a big differnece to my peace of mind.  Any thoughts would be very much appreciated.    

Good luck and very best wishes to you all


----------



## twiggy2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi 

Whilst we are on our 2 ww we will always batter ourselves should we ?? shouldnt we? I know I am also in 2  ww period and I question absolutely everything I do.

My views on this are that you probably need to keep yourself 200% healthy as you have your precious embie on board now and only we know how precious these embies are for us after having to go through so many emotions to get them.

When I doubt myself I often think of all these women who are lucky to concieve naturally and they do  not know they are pregnant immediately so they often drink and carry on with there normal daily activites and yet we sit and worry about anything and everything.

I hope this helps, but lets hope the nurses can give you better guidance.

Good luck I will keep evrything crossed for you      Twiggy 2


----------



## Destinys child (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Twiggy 2

Thankyou so much for taking the time to reply.  Your kind reassuring words have helped enormously.  You are right about sitting worrying about every little thing its very true especially if you are a born worrier anyway!  I sat up until after midnight deliberating whether to pop my usual pill and in the end decided that I would becauses  if I get a full blown attack (as I did on my last 2 cycles) I will have to take a full course of them anyway. 
I will keep everything crossed for you too and wish you the very best of luck.  

Take care
Best wishes
Destiny child


----------



## Beemer (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Destiny Child

Just wanted to reassure you further that my hospital actually prescribed antibiotics the day I had egg collection for 14 days and I am now 6wks 1 day pregnant!!

Good luck

Kerri xxx


----------



## Destinys child (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Kerri

Thankyou so much for your message, it has has cheered me up enormously and made me feel much more optimistic and I will be able to take my tablet tonight without feeling wretched
and guilty..  I am so pleased for you, you must be wonderfully happy.  I will keep my fingers crossed that all goes really well for you throughout your whole pregnancy.  Congratulations!

Thanks once again.

Very best wishes
Destiny s child
ccc


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Dear Destiny's child

Am sorry if this reply is a little late, but just wanted to send you all the best wishes for a successful outcome. I am a nurse, but by no means an expert in the field of fertility....here is my advice. I was given antibiotics also (had e/c tuesday and embryo transfer today) because of prevoius infection. Because you are having to catheterise yourself, you are more prone to getting a urinary tract infection and that I believe would be more harmful to the embryos than the antibiotics themselves. Equally, drinking plenty of water to flush out any potential bugs and making sure everything is scrupulously clean before you insert the catheter are the best preventative measures. Don't worry. As my clinic has always reassured me, nothing we do or don't do will affect our chances of concieving. Just think of the majority of women who carry on regardless, not knowing they are pregnant, doing all sorts. Just take care, try and relax (that I know is the dificult one) and I so hope you are successful.

Best wishes
Charlie1


----------



## Destinys child (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Charlie1

Thanks very much for your reply and for your advice.  It is much appreciated - especially from someone who is a nurse and also in the same postion re IVF and antibiotics.  I have been taking the antibiotics, ensuring absolute cleanliness and drinking  lots of water and so far (touch wood) I have not come down with  a UTI.  I dont know if I will get a successful outcome - I am quite doubtful as my bbs are not in the slightest bit sore or enlarged and I have been getting AF type pains since yesterday with a tiny bit of pink spotting but I am hanging onto the tiniest hope until I know for sure.  I should know by Sunday/Monday as that is when my period would normally be due.  The 2ww is so difficult and I know you are just at the start of yours so I wish you all the very best for a positive result and hope the next couple of weeks pass as quickly and easily as possible.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Very best wishes      
Destinys child


----------

